
How a Blind Developer Uses Visual Studio - nreece
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iWXebEeGwn0
======
mattbgates
What an inspiration. I know that Windows, Mac, and Chromebook have greatly
improved upon their handicapped tools. But there is still always work to be
done to help even the blind be more efficient. He has learned so much, even
training himself to quickly pick up the syntax so he doesn't need to listen to
the entire line. Amazing.

